# Autumn Colors (



## frnak (Aug 6, 2009)

*Autumn Colours (Guelph, Ontario)*

These were taken at an arboretum in Ontario, Canada. I was a bit late to the scene, as some leaves have already fallen =(, but I think I managed to get some decent shots. *Please click on the photo if you like to see the rest of the set in my blog. Enjoy everyone!*

View more photo sets at Jiexin Liu Studio | Photography


----------

